# Saturday Kali Training in NJ



## Tapang (Apr 12, 2007)

*Come by if you are intrested.*


*When: Saturday 04/14/07*
*Where: Piscataway , NJ (Johnson Park)* Pending on weather conditions.
*Time: 10am - 12 noon*


*Salamat,*

*Errol B.*
*Vytal01@aol.com*

*Kuntawkali.com*


----------



## Carol (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck!  Hope it goes well for you.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, good luck! Open training sessions like this are a lot of fun in the FMA. So much is similar, yet there are those differences.


----------



## Tapang (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Tapang (Apr 14, 2007)

Saturday training session was a good turn out. Thanks to all who came out. 

Errol B.


----------

